# Viagara



## Kenbo (Feb 18, 2012)

Grandma and Grandpa were visiting 
their kids overnight.

When Grandpa found a bottle of Viagra in 
his son's medicine cabinet, he asked 
about using one of the pills. 

The son said, "I don't think you should 
take one Dad; they're very strong 
and very expensive." 

"How much?" asked Grandpa. 

"$10. a pill," Answered the son. 

"I don't care," said Grandpa, "I'd still like to 
try one, and before we leave in the 
morning, I'll put the money 
under the pillow." 

Later the next morning, the son found 
$110 under the pillow. He called 
Grandpa and said, 
"I told you each pill was 
$10, not $110. 

"I know," said Grandpa. 
"The hundred is from 
Grandma!"


----------

